# Available for offshore trips....



## btravlin2 (Sep 30, 2010)

I am available as paying share (or just plain company, an extra hand,.....whichever is cheaper!!), for offshore trips out of Freeport. My time is somewhat flexible, so I am often able to jump with short notice for our brief and sketchy weather windows.

I have all my own gear. Anything from State to the floaters/overnights. Particularly interested in wahoo right now, but it's all good.

I have my own offshore boat, but I'm good with catching rides with others as well.

Call Ed @ 281-608-9275 :fish:


----------



## RyanC02 (Aug 7, 2016)

Ed,

If you ever need a deckhand on your boat or another trip let me know. I grew up fishing the gulf and then fished Hawaii for 8 years. I love to catch any type of fish. I have my own gear and have owned 2 boats in the past. 

I live in Sugar Land and work a rotating schedule so weekday trips can work for me sometime.

Ryan
903-243-8028


----------

